# Vos créations GarageBand



## c-66 (19 Janvier 2004)

Bon, ça va pas tarder à arriver en France, moi je l'ai déjà grâce à des potes aux US et j'ai ouvert l'application 5 minutes. Pas de test ou de réponses concernant l'application ici, c'est dans les forum "musique" que vous trouverez plus d'infos, par contre je vous propose de partager vos créations réalisées avec GarageBand.

Voici ma modeste contribution qui correspond à quelques minutes (environ 3) passées au boulot et sans aucune prétention (assemblage de qq boucles), c'est juste pour ouvrir le sujet :

c'est ici


----------



## Foguenne (19 Janvier 2004)

Héhé, sympa.
Je me réjouis de faire joujou avec ce nouveau soft.


----------



## sylko (19 Janvier 2004)

Cool! Mon PC du boulot a vraiment apprécié!


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (19 Janvier 2004)

Et si c'est fait avec Soundtrack, ça compte ?

Moi, j'avais bidouillé ce petit *morceau* il y a quelques temps...


----------



## c-66 (19 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Cool! Mon PC du boulot a vraiment apprécié!



On vait à quel point M$ est ouvert aux standards...


----------



## toto (19 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Et si c'est fait avec Soundtrack, ça compte ?
> 
> Moi, j'avais bidouillé ce petit *morceau* il y a quelques temps...



hey, groovelicious!! c'est vraiment cool ton truc - j'peux pas attendre de recevoir ma copie d'iLife 04!!


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Cool! Mon PC du boulot a vraiment apprécié!



Le mien lit.

Va savoir.


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> ...Voici ma modeste contribution qui correspond à quelques minutes (environ 3) passées au boulot et sans aucune prétention (assemblage de qq boucles), c'est juste pour ouvrir le sujet :
> c'est ici


Pas sur que tu puisses emporter ton TiBook à la StarAc 2004 !...


----------



## Observor (20 Janvier 2004)

Super!... Kernel panic en fin de lecture!
Ceci dit, on fait pas plus mal avec Soundtrack.
A+


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça va pas tarder à arriver en France, moi je l'ai déjà grâce à des potes aux US et j'ai ouvert l'application 5 minutes. Pas de test ou de réponses concernant l'application ici, c'est dans les forum "musique" que vous trouverez plus d'infos, par contre je vous propose de partager vos créations réalisées avec GarageBand.
> 
> Voici ma modeste contribution qui correspond à quelques minutes (environ 3) passées au boulot et sans aucune prétention (assemblage de qq boucles), c'est juste pour ouvrir le sujet :
> 
> c'est ici



T'as un instrument externe ou t'as bidouillé juste sur le Mac? En tout cas je me réjouis de recevoir GarageBand, ça a l'air cool...


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2004)

Observor a dit:
			
		

> Super!... Kernel panic en fin de lecture!



pas de kernel panic mais safari qui plante... c'est dangereux vos .m4a


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Janvier 2004)

J'en profite pour partager un petit mix fait sur Soundtrack en septembre dernier, un petit challenge du Forum Musique.

*Par ici... *


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma modeste contribution qui correspond à quelques minutes (environ 3) passées au boulot et sans aucune prétention (assemblage de qq boucles), c'est juste pour ouvrir le sujet :



ah ben on s'amuse bien au cav  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps: j'aurais pas manqué la journée porte ouverte si j'avais su qu'il y avait des stars de macg


----------



## c-66 (20 Janvier 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ben on s'amuse bien au cav
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unicom stp, UNICOM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et profite de venir à la sortie SAES fin mars (voir le forum Rendezvous).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour partager un petit mix fait sur Soundtrack en septembre dernier, un petit challenge du Forum Musique.
> 
> *Par ici... *



Faut aimer le style on dira


----------



## nato kino (20 Janvier 2004)

Oui !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas encore aujourd'hui que je vais casser ma tirelire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On peut faire des trucs bien sinon, avec votre _garbage_ ?


----------



## ficelle (20 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Faut aimer le style on dira



j'adore le style ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est qui les rappeurs ?

ça me fait penser à quelqu'un, mais je n'identifie pas


----------



## Balooners (20 Janvier 2004)

Question con, on le reçoit quand iLife 04??


----------



## auger (21 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour

je voudrais bien participer en partageant mes creations, mais je ne sais pas comment mettre une musique sur mon compte .Mac

Merci


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (21 Janvier 2004)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Faut aimer le style on dira



Comme je le disais, c'était un challenge, nous sommes tous parti du sample des voix, alors les opportunités de sortir de ce style sont difficiles.

Comme je le disais à l'époque : c'est pas ma tasse de thé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste pour montrer et surtout faire écouter que l'on peut faire un peu de tout avec ce genre de soft


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (21 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'adore le style !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tente une petite recherche sur le Forum Musique, c'était le très vieux sujet "Vos créations". Tous les liens sont dans les pages récentes du sujet. On y site la source...

_Le sujet a été déplace ici dans ce Forum. "Appel aux musiciens de Mac G"._


----------



## Foguenne (21 Janvier 2004)

auger a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> je voudrais bien participer en partageant mes creations, mais je ne sais pas comment mettre une musique sur mon compte .Mac
> 
> Merci



Salut Auger, bienvenu sur Macgé.

Pour mettre de la musique sur ton compte .mac, c'est très simple.
Tu prend ton fichier en mp3 ou m4a., tu le glisses dans ton dossier musique de ton iDisk.
L'adresse pour le faire écouter sera:

http://homepage.mac.com/ton-nom/.Music/lenomdetonfichier.mp3

exemple, j'ai un fichier HorseWhinny.mp3 que je veux vous faire écouter,je le glisse dans le dossier musique de mon iDisk.
je met l'url suivante sur macgé:

http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/.Music/HorseWhinny.mp3

Ca marche, Whinny est une bonne bête.


----------



## iMac G4 (21 Janvier 2004)

Alors voici ma petite création "parodie" techno. On doit absolument l'écouter en loop vu qu'elle dure juste 16 seconde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce beat a été créé par *DJ KingCool Captain 4 rou 400 ex* (moi)

ICI 
Pour l'entendre faite: *Ctrl + Clic* sur le lien et *Télécharger le lien sur le disque*


----------



## mki (21 Janvier 2004)

iMac G4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors voici ma petite création "parodie" techno. On doit absolument l'écouter en loop vu qu'elle dure juste 16 seconde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol j'aime bien, bon boulot


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour partager un petit mix fait sur Soundtrack en septembre dernier, un petit challenge du Forum Musique.
> 
> *Par ici... *



tiens c'est con mais j'ai pensé à DJ Spooky (That Subliminal Kind) au début après, on dirait que c'est mélangé à du Royksopp (minute soup) ou du Kruder et dorfmeister ! Rap lounge ? c'est nouveau ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est qui les flow derrière ?


----------



## auger (21 Janvier 2004)

Merci Foguenne

c est  ici


----------



## Yip (21 Janvier 2004)

iMac G4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce beat a été créé par *DJ KingCool Captain 4 rou 400 ex* (moi)
> 
> ICI
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## iMac G4 (21 Janvier 2004)

les 3 voix (parce qu'il en n'a 3) c'est tout moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ADOOOORE Soundtrack


----------



## Grouik (21 Janvier 2004)

Voici le mien :

A lire avec iTunes, en mode "acoustic" de préférence ;-)

Bon, par contre, ce n'est que ma première compo avec ce soft... qui ne m'a servi que pour le rythme (Car sinon, il y a 2 pistes guitare et une basse que j'ai fait avec l'émulateur d'ampli et les inscruments connectés au Mac ;-))


----------



## starbus (21 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pas de kernel panic mais safari qui plante... c'est dangereux vos .m4a


T'inquietes, pour moi c'est les qq boucles de Veejee qui m'on fait quitter inopinément Momo quand j'ai voulu fermer la fenetre.
Et là, je dis chapeau bas, premier plantage de Momo depuis pfouu, me rappel pas avoir eu un plantage de Momo sous X.


----------



## maousse (21 Janvier 2004)

Grouik a dit:
			
		

> Voici le mien :
> 
> A lire avec iTunes, en mode "acoustic" de préférence ;-)
> 
> Bon, par contre, ce n'est que ma première compo avec ce soft... qui ne m'a servi que pour le rythme (Car sinon, il y a 2 pistes guitare et une basse que j'ai fait avec l'émulateur d'ampli et les inscruments connectés au Mac ;-))


mais, la question la plus importante est :  *avais-tu accordé ta guitare ? *


----------



## Nephou (21 Janvier 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> mais, la question la plus importante est :  *avais-tu accordé ta guitare ? *














 désolé Grouik mais javais pensé la même chose tout à lheure je suis juste top timide pour poster le premier


----------



## Grouik (21 Janvier 2004)

Ouais, bon, je sais...c'est pas vraiment une prod de folie... mais j'ai fait ça en 20mn... juste pour tester le soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, ma guitare n'était peut-être pas parfaitement accordée, mais pourtant, je vois pas bien ce qui vous fait dire ça...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Janvier 2004)

Va falloir inventer un "auto-tune" dans GarageBand alors


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2004)

auger a dit:
			
		

> c est  ici



Sympa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez tous garageband ma parole. Je suis décidément trop honnête.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2004)

iMac G4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors voici ma petite création "parodie" techno. On doit absolument l'écouter en loop vu qu'elle dure juste 16 seconde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toi qui fait les tullululus derrière ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attend garageband et ensuite je vous pond un truc monstrueux  avec clip vidéo.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi chui honnête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Par contre j'y connais rien en musique...


----------



## iMac G4 (22 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui fait les tullululus derrière ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouaip


----------



## superdada (23 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'ai reçu iLife vers 17 h aujourd'hui.
Voici ma première compo avec GarageBand (juste avec les boucles) :

ICI


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Janvier 2004)

Surtout ne dépose pas çà à la Sacem !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca risquerait de te coûter plus cher que ça ne te rapporterait


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2004)

Allez, rendez-vous tous sur iCompositions.com.


----------



## superdada (24 Janvier 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Surtout ne dépose pas çà à la Sacem !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tout le monde ne fait pas de la musique pour gagner de l'argent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut savoir s'amuser dans la vie...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Janvier 2004)

superdada a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde ne fait pas de la musique pour gagner de l'argent !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand il y a des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 c'est que le message ce veut dit avec humour, des rires et des chants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc relax. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu ne seras pas le seul à poster des trucs "invendables" voir "limite écoutable"  attend que j'aie garageband.


----------



## superdada (24 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand il y a des
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais, j'ai vu les  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Y a pas de problèmes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne voulais pas montrer un quelconque énervement comme celui-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce n'est pas du tout mon cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GarageBand, c'est quand même mieux que le micro-karaoké de la StarAc' !


----------



## benjamin (24 Janvier 2004)

En tout cas, tout cela me donne envie de ressortir mon clavier et de faire quelques essais avec le soft


----------



## Yip (26 Janvier 2004)

superdada a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai reçu iLife vers 17 h aujourd'hui.
> Voici ma première compo avec GarageBand (juste avec les boucles) :
> 
> ICI




Moi j'aime beaucoup superdada, je trouve ça bien plus écoutable que la starac en tous cas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis au moins c'est pas trop long...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Vivement mon GB !


----------



## Claude number X (28 Janvier 2004)

pareil que Yip Superdada, pour du vite fait c'est même plus qu'écoutable. Poste vite des trucs plus travailler, j'ai hâte d'entendre.

Bon ben va falloir que je pense aussi à ce Garage Band.

Et une basse, on peut la brancher dans l"entrée du Mac sans tout casser vous croyer ? Sinon y'a différents micros à mon boulot, c'est moins risqué


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2004)

Voilà, j'ai enfin reçu iLife 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GarageBand est vraiment extraordinaire. 
Comme je m'y étais engagé, je poste mon premier essai ici, mon titre s'appelle: "iLife est arrivé..." 
	




Bon, c'est enregistré avec le micro de mon AluBook et vous avez le résultat du premier essai qui était encore le mieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai oublié le "Mother fucker" à la fin, ce sera pour une prochaine fois.


----------



## olof (30 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'ai enfin reçu iLife 04.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahahah !!! Génial ! A quand une compil Mac Gé ????


----------



## anntraxh (30 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme je m'y étais engagé, je poste mon premier essai ici, mon titre s'appelle: "iLife est arrivé..."



Excellent, Paul !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (MdR)

à quand le  son ET l'image ???


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2004)

C'est vrai qu'un petit clip pour accompagner le tout serait sympa.
Ce sera pour le prochain test.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je vais voir avec mon employeur si il n'y a pas des congés "GarageBand" mais j'ai comme un doute.


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme je m'y étais engagé, je poste mon premier essai ici, mon titre s'appelle: "iLife est arrivé..."



Paul, tu sors.

'+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Paul, tu sors.
> 
> '+














 Paul


----------



## Yip (30 Janvier 2004)

Yeahh baby !


Bravo Paul


----------



## Luc G (30 Janvier 2004)

ça commence dans un garage, on se demande bien où ça va pouvoir finir


----------



## Foguenne (31 Janvier 2004)

Merci à tous, je prépare un morceau plu rock aux paroles toutes aussi intelligentes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Garageband est une machine  à switch, je l'ai vérifié.
Un ami:
"moi aussi avec un Mac je pourrais comme toi faire de merveilleuses chansons"
Je lui ai répondu:
"Peut-être pas aussi sublime que les miennes mais tu pourras essayer en tous cas."


----------



## bouilla (31 Janvier 2004)

* * astuce du jour *   *


est-ce que vous saviez que dans GarageBand, le triangle situé au-dessus de la tête de lecture faisait office de "visualiseur d'activités processeur" ?!









> _Aide GarageBand_
> 
> *Contrôle de l'usage du processeur avec la tête de lecture*
> 
> Le triangle situé au-dessus de la tête de lecture change de couleur en fonction de la capacité de calcul du processeur sollicitée par GarageBand. Au fur et à mesure que le processeur est davantage sollicité, le triangle passe de blanc à orange, puis d'orange à rouge. Le processeur peut être davantage sollicité dans les cas suivants : ajout de pistes, ajout d'effets à un instrument, etc. Si vous observez que le triangle est souvent de couleur rouge lorsque vous manipulez votre morceau, il est recommandé de désactiver quelques effets ou de réduire le nombre de pistes.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (2 Février 2004)

Bon, autre morceau torché très rapidement avec Soundtrack... C'est par *ici*... Soyez cléments !


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Bon, autre morceau torché très rapidement avec Soundtrack... C'est par *ici*... Soyez cléments !



T'as bouffé quoi à midi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je lui ai répondu : "Peut-être pas aussi sublime que les miennes mais tu pourras essayer en tous cas."



Ben, j'essaye... Mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est ici : http://docevil.free.fr/isitmusic/paulsday.m4a
Attention ! C'est du AAC (4'33 - 5,2 Mo).


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

tiens bizarre les .mpga font systématiquement planter mon safari (sous jaguar)


----------



## Yip (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Bon, autre morceau torché très rapidement avec Soundtrack... C'est par *ici*... Soyez cléments !



J'aime bien le subtil effet de percussion décalée du canal gauche vers le droit, mais pourquoi Soundtrack, tu n'as pas encore Garage Band ? (comme moi, j'attends iLife) ?


----------



## Yip (3 Février 2004)

Salut Doc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je viens d'écouter ton morceau et je suis curieux de connaître la part de GarageBand et la part jouée par DocEvil ? c'est vraiment trop marrant ce soft.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Amicalement.


----------



## Yip (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tiens bizarre les .mpga font systématiquement planter mon safari (sous jaguar)



Et en faisant ctrl-clic et Télécharger ça quelque part ?


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Février 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici : http://docevil.free.fr/isitmusic/paulsday.m4a
> Attention ! C'est du AAC (4'33 - 5,2 Mo).



Hé Doc voilà un retour bien sympathique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Et en faisant ctrl-clic et Télécharger ça quelque part ?



Ça c'esrt possible que depuis ce soir avec Safari 1.2 compatible Panther uniquement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Yip (3 Février 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'esrt possible que depuis ce soir avec Safari 1.2 compatible Panther uniquement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui oui, mais je voulais dire en téléchargeant le fichier sur son disque.


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Et en faisant ctrl-clic et Télécharger ça quelque part ?



Prends moi pour un neuneu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu crois que je controlle tout les liens dans ma barre d'états ?


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, mais je voulais dire en téléchargeant le fichier sur son disque.



va te recoucher Yip. un peu de sommeil te fera du bien.


----------



## Yip (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> va te recoucher Yip. un peu de sommeil te fera du bien.




Et toi va manger quelques carottes et utilise un bon correcteur orthographique et grammatical pour poster, ex-modérateur peu modéré.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben, j'essaye... Mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, joli. Je suis parti dans la même direction avec les violons mais sans les boîtes à rythme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime le genre dans iTunes: Inclassifiable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu aurais du mettre une pochette avec. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je prépare un petit truc ou je chante enfin ou j'essaye mais c'est tellement nul que même moi, ça me fait peur.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

l'inimitable Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Hé Doc voilà un retour bien sympathique !



Merci, mais je passe juste en touriste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Faites-le-taire-Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le genre dans iTunes: Inclassifiable.



Ça s'imposait, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs, voici un autre mix tout frais (ce soft est fabuleux) :
Run (mp3 128 kbps, 3,4 Mo).


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2004)

Cours Xavier, cours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Très sympa et bonne cadence pour le jogging.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (6 Février 2004)

Comment je fais pour l'écouter ? Je fais pas de jogging


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (6 Février 2004)

Voici un essai avec GarageBand sur le Mac d'un collègue... Attention, la fin est nulle parce que j'ai pas fini :

*Shrallfunk*


----------



## Yip (6 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> *Shrallfunk*





Cooooooooooool, j'adore !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











La suite ! Vite !


----------



## simon (6 Février 2004)

En cinq minute (dans mon lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) voici ce que cela donne, un peu répétitif mais c'est vachement cool quand même comme programme... http://www.simonganiere.ch/pub/essai.m4a


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Dans un genre très différent, voici une petite ballade pour les jours de neige. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lovely (AAC 160 kbps - 2,2 Mo)


----------



## tomtom (6 Février 2004)

Ça y est, j'ai été chercher ma p'tite boîte aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici donc  *ma première création*


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2004)

Mais comment vous faites? Vous avez tous un clavier midi ou un instrument à brancher à GarageBand?


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment vous faites? Vous avez tous un clavier midi ou un instrument à brancher à GarageBand?



En fait ce qui serait pas mal c'est que chacun précise s'il a utilisé juste des boucles, programmé des instrus virtuels, ou encore enregistré des instruments externes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Février 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce qui serait pas mal c'est que chacun précise s'il a utilisé juste des boucles, programmé des instrus virtuels, ou encore enregistré des instruments externes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En effet, car on risque de tourner en rond avec du 100 % loops. Allez ! Utilisez vos doigts !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

le sulfureux Gognol a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce qui serait pas mal c'est que chacun précise s'il a utilisé juste des boucles, programmé des instrus virtuels, ou encore enregistré des instruments externes.



Pas de programmation ou d'instrument externe en ce qui me concerne (pas encore du moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). De la boucle, de la boucle et encore de la boucle...
Cela dit, on peut très bien éviter l'aspect répétitif en modifiant certaines notes ou en jouant sur la tonalité (l'éditeur de pistes, très simple d'emploi, est à cet égard d'un grand secours).


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2004)

Voici ma ptite contribution (3 mo et kek) alors soyez indulgents, tout est de moi (avec mes ptites mains, mes ptites guitares, mon ptit xilo) j'ai fait ça cet aprem, à l'arrache, c'est à peine mixé, je le finirai une autre fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GIFT 

ps : y a juste le beat à la con que j'ai chopé chez apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : sympa la balade lovely


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Février 2004)

Ah ! Enfin de la création 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As-tu demandé à Robert S. de venir chanter dans le micro ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime beaucoup ! Bravo !

P.S. C'est un métalophone pas un xylohone qui lui est en bois.


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Enfin de la création
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca va me mettre de bonne humeur pour la journée, c'était mal parti pourtant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien vu pour le coup du métalophone !

C'est qui Robert. S ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Février 2004)

C'est lui


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2004)

Bah oui j'ai bête ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tain j'ai cherché des Robert pourtant... Robert Wyatt mais je ne me souvenais plus de Robert Smith... normal, je suis pas fan, j'aime bien mais bon j'étais pas dedans quoi... je sais pas, j'accroche pas trop... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je méconnais trop aussi peut-être, bref... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trop 80 pour moi !


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans un genre très différent, voici une petite ballade pour les jours de neige.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement parfaite pour les ballades dans la neige. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo.


----------



## Yip (9 Février 2004)

Les ballades dans la neige tristes alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme dirait la boîte à kiss-cool c'est bô mais c'est triste mais c'est pas grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je vais vous proposer un premier jet (j'ai reçu iLife samedi soir) mais j'ai plein de questions et de remarques : 

- il faut reconvertir le fichier de l'AIF vers l'AAC, il devrait y avoir l'option dans les préfs de GarageBand.
- peut-on baisser localement le volume d'une piste individuellement (pour avoir un "fade" sur un instrument au milieu d'un morceau) ?
- comment modifie-t-on la tonalité d'une boucle sur une piste (je suis ignare en musique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?
- j'ai réussi à brancher un clavier midi, comment fait-on pour bien jouer (cf remarque précédente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?

Voici un petit  hommage à Elton John. Faites un ctrl-clic sur le lien. C'est perfectible mais court (1,1 Mo), soyez indulgents.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2004)

Petit soucis d'URL?


----------



## Yip (9 Février 2004)

Grmmlbb, scrogneugneu, il y avait des espaces en trop, c'est corrigé, ça doit fonctionner maintenant. Sorry.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2004)

Ca marche, même les cuivres sont audibles.


----------



## donatello (9 Février 2004)

bon j'ai à mon tour acheté le bidule et j'en chie des têtes de pioches rouillées

pour le Mozart qui découvre son génie à 26 ans je repasserai

'tain y a pas moyen d'émuler un clavier avec le clavier??? (je me demande si je me fais comprendre...)


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2004)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> 'tain y a pas moyen d'émuler un clavier avec le clavier??? (je me demande si je me fais comprendre...)



Si,  ici, il propose d'émuler un clavier avec un clavier.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (9 Février 2004)

C'est vrai qu'Apple aurait pu proposer un système de "mappage" des touches d'un synthé sur celles du clavier... Pour bien se débrouiller, on se sent un peu obligé d'acheter c'te machin à 99 , là...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Février 2004)

N'oublions pas, toute fois, qu'il s'agit là d'une version 1.0 et donc elle est et sera perfectible


----------



## anntraxh (10 Février 2004)

mon premier essai se trouve  ici  ...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> mon premier essai se trouve  ici  ...


Très agréable comme musique.


----------



## ArtBlueFun (11 Février 2004)

Salut Popol (popol attitude ...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'a plus d'MG dans mon garage, je m'défoule sur Garage 
et j'fais mon band à moi tout seul , quoique ... 

aux drums et à la basse : Loops
aux voix : ArtBlueFun, avec l'aimable cool-laboration d'anntraxh
à la techeniqueue : anntraxh ( avec l'aimable cool-aboration d'ArtBlueFun)
aux guy tards ...votre humble serviteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a lot of  fun . merci GarageBand !


----------



## Nephou (11 Février 2004)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> Have a lot of  fun . merci GarageBand !








 ah ok


----------



## Foguenne (11 Février 2004)

Héhé, génial, peut-être juste un peu cour.


----------



## Ayu33 (11 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez, rendez-vous tous sur iCompositions.com.



Existe-t-il un équivalent dans la langue de Molière ?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (12 Février 2004)

Bon, tout d'abord, _gomenasai_, ce n'est pas du tout une création personnelle. En fait, j'ai découvert Dent du Midi, le petit logiciel qui convertit les pistes d'un fichier midi en fichiers déposables sur GarageBand (que je viens enfin de recevoir, avec le reste du pack iLife)...

J'en ai profité pour ressortir de vieux fichiers midi, et notamment un de mes fétiches : la musique d'intro de Monkey Island 2, un de mes jeux préférés (date de 1991)... Bref, c'est amusant de voir ce que ça donne une fois mixé et arrangé (à l'arrache) dans GarageBand...

Vous pouvez l'écouter ici : *Monkey Island 2 Theme*


----------



## anntraxh (13 Février 2004)

joli, [MGZ] Shralldam ! 








et merci pour le tuyau "Dent du midi", lequel fonctionne impec avec des fichiers composés et exportés en .mid sur le soft Melody Assistant (de notre précieux ami Didier Guillon, merci à lui) par mon ami qui sait écrire la musique ... génial !


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

*AAAAHHHH que c'est beau tout ça....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 vous avez tous des dons musicaux phénoménaux... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vous vois bien faire tous au moin une grande carrière dans les fonds sonores pour karaokés, ou alors pour accompagner les musclés lorsqu'ils seront trop vieux pour jouer de qqchose eux même, une carrière chez Radio intermarché, ou pour annimer les appareils de Otis ou Thyssen*











 [COLOR=666666]  _Quelle drole d'idée d'acheter un mac et un logiciel à la con quand un bontempi d'occaz coute moins cher, est forcément l'instrument qui correspond à votre style et consomme moins d'électricité pour rien du coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_  [/COLOR]


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (13 Février 2004)

Jalouse.


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

nan moi je joue avec des veritables instruments, capables de sortir de véritables sons et de qualité


----------



## Yip (13 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> nan moi je joue avec des veritables instruments, capables de sortir de véritables sons et de qualité




Perso je trouve la qualité sonore tout à fait correcte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon d'accord, rien ne vaut le fait de jouer avec de véritables instruments (c'est comme le sexe, sur un écran...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) mais bon, quand on n'a pas d'oreille, de sens du rythme, de swing, ni le temps d'apprendre, ce soft le fait pas mal, on est content du résultat...
Bon OK, c'est pas une preuve mais on s'amuse bien avec GarageBand. Et puis pour moi le but c'est soit de partager quelques modestes créations sur le net comme ici, soit pour sonoriser des montages iMovie, alors...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _Quelle drole d'idée d'acheter un mac et un logiciel à la con quand un bontempi d'occaz coute moins cher, est forcément l'instrument qui correspond à votre style et consomme moins d'électricité pour rien du coup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, j'ai cru que cet espace était dédié à illustrer, par des exemples proposés par les utilisateurs eux-même, les possibilités offertes par le nouveau logiciel d'Apple. Il est certain que ces modestes créations ne marqueront pas durablement l'histoire de la musique, mais est-ce vraiment ce qu'on peut en attendre ? Quoi qu'il en soit, je prends bonne note de l'avis éclairé d'un créateur qui n'a plus rien à prouver à personne : c'est une denrée suffisament rare pour qu'on s'en délecte.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (13 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> nan moi je joue avec des veritables instruments, capables de sortir de véritables sons et de qualité



Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'habiter en maison individuelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le Mac est aussi un instrument de musique


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> (c'est comme le sexe, sur un écran...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



critique pas macinside.... le pauvre, ça doit être dur pour lui d'esperer concrétiser avec Sailor-Moon ou Creamy


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> je prends bonne note de l'avis éclairé d'un créateur qui n'a plus rien à prouver à personne : c'est une denrée suffisament rare pour qu'on s'en délecte.



voilà faites donc mon brave, c'est comme si vous aviez Amok devant vous.... je suis pareil


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'habiter en maison individuelle



non non je suis dans une copropriété.... un immeuble...

c'est ideal la musique.... surtout pour empêcher le proprio d'à coté de vendre son appart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme ça je garde ma tranquillité.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j'ai eus assez de voisins bryaments insuportable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors pour une fois que j'habite à coté d'apparts vides.... je veux qu'ils le rèstent


----------



## JPTK (14 Février 2004)

Et c'est quand qu'on t'écoute ? Parce que moi j'ai déjà posté avec un morceau fait avec mes ptites mains...


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> GIFT



c'est pas un xylo, c'est un psylo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou alors tu as ré-écouté mélangé des disques de Pavement et de Dinosaur Jr ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Février 2004)

Je sais même pas si j'ai déjà entendu du Pavement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon Dinosaur Jr, je m'en souvenais même plus de ce groupe ! Mais je crois me souvenir que c'était pas mal, un peu trop pop certainement.


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Février 2004)

'

Bon j'ai enfin sous la main GarageBand, que je trouve globalement excellent, et loin d'être simpliste tout en étant super intuitif. J'ai récupéré des boucles sur les sites suivants :
http://www.access-music.de/garageband_freebee/
http://www.drumsondemand.com/apple.htm

Et avec certaines je me suis amusé à faire un chti morceau qui va je l'espère faire swinguer dans les chaumières. J'ai évidemment invité ma guitare Rebecca à la fête. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc pour la batterie -&gt; plusieurs boucles, pour la basse -&gt; 1 boucle, pour l'orgue -&gt; boucle Apple partiellement reprogrammée, pour les guitares une boucle Apple (à droite), et The Real Rebecca Live Played (à gauche et en lead). Bien que disposant d'un POD j'ai utilisé la simulation d'ampli de GarageBand, il n'y a donc aucun efffet externe (même pas ma brave Whammy).

C'est parti mon  kiki !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## bebert (15 Février 2004)

Bravo Le Gognol ! On sent le pro derrière tout ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'en suis pas un mais on remarque très vite quelques défauts à GarageBand : 
Exemple : choisissez Boucles&gt;Par ambiances&gt;Acoustique&gt;Clavecin et admirez les jolis sons de clavecin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ceux qui essayent de se justifier devant les basses critiques à la con de Gribouille : laissez tomber ! Lui, le seul instrument qu'il sait jouer, c'est du pipeau, et si possible en dessous des fenêtres d'Amok ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais je dois reconnaitre que le sieur Gribouille m'a inspiré et grâce à lui, j'ai eu un éclair de génie. En effet, j'ai réalisé en son honneur cette uvre parfaite que j'ai intitulé : "Je suis ton chien". Bonne écoute !


----------



## Yip (15 Février 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> C'est parti mon  kiki !
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mal pas mal ! J'aime les guitares électriques, surtout avec le max de distorsion.

Et belle interprétation, bravo. Ça va directement dans mon iTunes ça !


----------



## Yip (15 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> "Je suis ton chien".



Tu as samplé Mitterrand ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Février 2004)

Ouai mais bon le solo du Gognol...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je dis ça comme ça hein...
Mais bon...


----------



## Yip (15 Février 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais bon le solo du Gognol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'aimerais pouvoir en faire autant


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Février 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais bon le solo du Gognol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui je sais, mais j'ai qu'un an de guitare, ça doit s'entendre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Le Gognol ! On sent le pro derrière tout ça !



Pro de l'approximatif surtout ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Mais je dois reconnaitre que le sieur Gribouille m'a inspiré et grâce à lui, j'ai eu un éclair de génie. En effet, j'ai réalisé en son honneur cette uvre parfaite que j'ai intitulé : "Je suis ton chien". Bonne écoute !



Tu veux faire Franck Zappa quand tu seras plus grand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Marrant en tout cas, et n'hésite pas à détailer un peu la procédure.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais bon le solo du Gognol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personnellement, je trouve son morceau remarquable pour au moins deux raisons dont chacune me semble valable seule : ça bouge bien, et ça illustre parfaitement quelques-unes des possibilités offertes par GarageBand.
Je regrette encore davantage de n'avoir jamais appris la musique, mais j'ai hâte d'entendre de nouvelles productions du Gognol. Bravo.

_Message pour Bébert : J'ai bien ri. J'espère seulement que c'était fait pour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## JPTK (15 Février 2004)

> Oui je sais, mais j'ai qu'un an de guitare, ça doit s'entendre.



J'ai rien dit alors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je croyais que tu jouais depuis 10 ans)


----------



## JPTK (15 Février 2004)

> Personnellement, je trouve son morceau remarquable pour au moins deux raisons dont chacune me semble valable seule



Je rentrerais pas dans les détails car je ne veux surtout pas être vexant.
Mais c'est comme pour tout, quand tu connais pas, tu es facilement impressionnable.

Par contre Le Gognol tu as dit que tu ne passais pas via ton ampli ?
C'est la saturation de GB qu'on entend ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je rentrerais pas dans les détails car je ne veux surtout pas être vexant.
> Mais c'est comme pour tout, quand tu connais pas, tu es facilement impressionnable.



Au temps pour moi, jmelapetegrave, au temps pour moi...
Ceci dit, je n'ai fait aucun commentaire sur le solo en question. Les raisons que j'invoque sont d'un autre ordre : loin de moi (pauvre con que je suis) l'idée de discuter des qualités et des défauts de ce morceau ! Je dis simplement qu'il est remarquable en cela 1) qu'il me plaît 2) qu'il est une bonne illustration de ce qu'on peut faire avec ce nouveau soft.
Libre à toi de dire que c'est de la merde (le laisser entendre aussi largement et sans la moindre subtilité revient au même), mais n'en dégoûte pas tes petits camarades...


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Février 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Oui je sais, mais j'ai qu'un an de guitare, ça doit s'entendre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui non, effectivement sinon ça aurait été inquiétant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un peu hésitant, pas super juste, etc. Mais par contre j'ai pas préparé mon coup et ce sont vraiment les notes qui sont venues "comme ça" donc ça aurait pu être pire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon je confirme que seul les effets de GB ont été utilisé, mon POD a juste servi de boite de direct (son neutre) pour attaquer le jack d'entrée du G4.

'+

PS : le POD n'a rien à voir avec l'iPod, voir  ici pour ceux qui connaisent pô.


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Février 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Libre à toi de dire que c'est de la merde (le laisser entendre aussi largement et sans la moindre subtilité revient au même), mais n'en dégoûte pas tes petits camarades...



La franchise et le sens critique de jaidumalàsuivre ne me dérange pas du tout, et j'ai bien compris ce qu'il a voulu dire, no problemo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En tout cas merci pour tes merci Doc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> PS : le POD n'a rien à voir avec l'iPod, voir  ici pour ceux qui connaisent pô.



Je reviens à l'instant de la page en question...
"Hear No Evil"... Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce slogan à la con ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Février 2004)

> Au temps pour moi, jmelapetegrave, au temps pour moi...



Ca n'a rien à voir, je ne suis pas du tout orgueilleux et d'ailleurs le Gognol lui l'a très bien compris.
Pas la peine de monter sur ton grand cheval Doc... je donnais mon avis c'est tout (qui n'était d'ailleurs pas seulement technique).

Après concernant GB c'est un bon exemple j'en conviens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : sinon j'admets que ma remarque était déplacée.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Février 2004)

En tous cas, en terme de démo, je préfère la version de Le Gognol à celle faite le jour de la sortie de GaragaBand par S. Jobs


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Février 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, en terme de démo, je préfère la version de Le Gognol à celle faite le jour de la sortie de GaragaBand par S. Jobs



Hé ben !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tout cas n'essayez pas de me faire enfiler un col roulé, je supporte pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Février 2004)

Mais heu ! C'est pas un col roulé, c'est un ras-de-cou !


----------



## bebert (16 Février 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux faire Franck Zappa quand tu seras plus grand ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perso je ne connais pas Zappa, mais aurait-il trouvé la machine à voyager dans le temps ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le "pas z'à pas" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ben c'est enregistré "connement" en 5 min mais le mixage était bien plus long et compliqué. J'ai failli abandonner ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu veux le fichier original garageband, je peux te l'envoyer en MP, mais je doute que ça en vaille la peine !


----------



## bebert (16 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Tu as samplé Mitterrand ?



Non, j'ai imité son chien !


----------



## bebert (16 Février 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Mais heu ! C'est pas un col roulé, c'est un ras-de-cou !



C'est surtout parce que Le Gognol a chopé la grosse tête !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2004)

Un ch'tit dernier pour la route...
_Pour le titre, cherchez pas, tomtom m'a forcé la main._

Escape From Goblin's Wood (AAC 160 kbps  2,8 Mo)


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Février 2004)

Un chouïa répétitif ?


----------



## Yip (17 Février 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Un chouïa répétitif ?



C'est l'inconvénient avec GarageBand, utiliser des loops forcément... , même en changeant la tonalité ou certaines notes (pas facile quand on ne connait pas la musique) on revient toujours à la même chose. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que mes mix ne dépassent pas les deux minutes, je trouve déjà que c'est du rabaché...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon Doc,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je trouve que ça irait très bien à un film, style _Les rivières pourpres_ par exemple.


----------



## JPTK (17 Février 2004)

Y a plein de loops qui s'enchaînent super bien, c'est fait pour, vous me direz... mais en tout cas il est facilement possible de faire une chanson qui semblerait tout droit sortie des charts Anglais !
Je sais pas si vous avez écoutez les loops de "modern rock guitar" mais c'est entièrement inspiré de groupe comme les RED HOT, RADIOHEAD et autres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas je trouve que ça change des riffs ringards qu'on peut entendre d'habitude, genre clapton ou dire straits.


----------



## anntraxh (17 Février 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je trouve que ça change des riffs ringards qu'on peut entendre d'habitude, genre *Clapton*  ou dire straits.



ARGHHHHHHH ....... !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 JPTK, t'es qu'un iconoclaste !!! Pov tip, triste sire, infâme individu, pov tache ... etc etc ...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ARGHHHHHHH ....... !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du calme


----------



## anntraxh (17 Février 2004)

euhh bon, c'est pour rire , hin !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il a le droit de pas aimer Clapton, JPTK, et moi de de l'apprécier , non ????


----------



## JPTK (17 Février 2004)

Je savais bien en disant ça que j'allais me faire jeter et c'est normale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Clapton est un grand guitariste, c'est clair, après on peut quand même trouver ce qu'il joue super chiant, en général bien sûr...
Moi j'aime tous les styles de zik, mais vraiment, faut juste que ça soit pas trop lisse, sinon


----------



## JPTK (18 Février 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Y a plein de loops qui s'enchaînent super bien, c'est fait pour, vous me direz...



Ce n'est pas une chanson, juste une ptite esquisse à main levée, j'ai juste rajouté un peu de ma voix par dessus. (j'ai une voix qui porte normalement mais là j'ai des voisins et ça me bloque, alors c'est la version intimiste).

Need.


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2004)

Vous la trouvez si nulle que ça ma chanson ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon on peut trouver le chant pourri à la rigueur, mais les riffs de guitare ils sont terribles nan ?


----------



## Yip (19 Février 2004)

Nan nan, le chant est pas si pourri  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (même remarque que plus haut, si j'étais capable d'en faire le quart de la moitié...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

et la guitare ben je vois pas la différence avec le gognol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 hi hi hi


J'aimerais bien entendre la version vocale "lachée"


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan, le chant est pas si pourri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les riffs sont pas de moi ce sont des loops de GB.
Bah déjà la différence avec le morceau de guitare du Gognol c'est que c'est de la guitare rythmique et non pas solo (quoique il y avait un riff funky aussi dans la chanson du gognol), mais ça, ça ne change rien à la qualité de l'interprétation.
Sinon à mon avis, ces riffs sont simples mais sonnent extrêmement biens et bon on sent le guitariste qui a au moins 10 ans de guitare derrière.


Sinon pour le chant lâché, j'ai un seul exemple, mais il tellement spécifique une fois de plus que c'est pas évident de se rendre compte... c'est la version castra ce coup-ci, sur la chanson d'un pote, faîte l'année dernière, en condition pro, semi pro.

Je n'en mets qu'un extrait (où le chant commence puisque c'est le sujet) et que la chanson fait quand même dans les 15 minutes, donc même en mp3 c'est lourd.

Je la découpe et je la poste.


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2004)

Voilà donc un gros extrait (il manque juste les 4,30 min du début sur 15) de la chanson de mon ami où je chante...
C'est du contemplatif donc, du progressif, mais bon on peut être fan de Angus Young (comme moi) et aimer ça aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je trouve ce qu'il fait fabuleux, je suis fan c'est clair, mais bon après je comprends tout à fait qu'on puisse détester.
Si vous voulez écouter un "beau" solo de guitare, attendez que le chant se finisse (oui je sais pour certains ce sera long). C'est un solo très simple, rien de technique mais vraiment parfait, c'est même pas un solo en fait... et pour ceux qui s'endormiraient, sachez qu'à la fin ça s'énerve un peu et il y a même un peu de sax pour les auditeurs les plus avertis (bah oui des fois on me dit bo j'ai po entendu de fax !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Gros extrait de GARBONZIA


----------



## Yip (19 Février 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> j'ai po entendu de fax !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Intéressant, pour la musique ça me fait penser à du Pink Floyd (groupe que j'aime bien dans sa partie planante).

C'est qui le castrat qui chante déjà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en fait, ça ferait de bon loops pour GarageBand d'ailleurs, comme c'est pas répétitif...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai pas entendu de fax non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pour le sax je suis pas sûr, c'est vrai que c'est un peu discret.


Bon, j'ai quelques morceaux créés avec GB, mais il va falloir que j'y travaille encore si je ne veux pas me sentir trop piteux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, surtout qu'il n'y a rien de fait avec mes blanches mains (ou ficelles vocales)


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2004)

> pour la musique ça me fait penser à du Pink Floyd



Yeah Pink Floyd Rulez ! Comme disent les sapins de Noël !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin les vieux PF, jusqu'à Dark Side of the moon, parce que après ça s'encroûte et se normalise... ils auraient du continuer la drogue.


Le castrat c'est votre JPTK !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Février 2004)

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme fumée ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien la voix, sur les deux morceaux d'ailleurs


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme fumée ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ouai la fumée... c'est la fumée du pot au feu que je suis en train de préparer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai assez fumé en étant ado, j'ai arrêté depuis un bail déjà, mes potes aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme quoi ça laisse des traces !


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2004)

Rendez-vous sur Mac4Ever et SpyMac pour participer au concours.

Il faut être membre de SpyMac (gratuit). Par contre ça n'est pas précisé si le concours est réservé aux citoyens américains.


----------



## alfred (1 Mars 2004)

bon, c'est pompeusement intitulé "strange voices" alors que ça tient plus du chant des baleines que de la musique. 


strange voices


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2004)

Chapeau bas !!! c'est po mal...au début ça me fait penser à du bjork...
mais apres c'est deep forest !!!....c'est fait avec garageband? simple ou avec le jampack que j'ai pas..????


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Mars 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est pompeusement intitulé "strange voices" alors que ça tient plus du chant des baleines que de la musique.
> 
> 
> strange voices



Bon esprit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre 2 remarques :
- Trop Majeur et déjà entendu. Une version en mineur ?
- Les baleines chantent faux par moments


----------



## alfred (4 Mars 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> par contre 2 remarques :
> - Trop Majeur et déjà entendu. Une version en mineur ?



heu, j'y connais vraiment rien. kezako "en mineur"?


----------



## alfred (4 Mars 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau bas !!! c'est po mal...au début ça me fait penser à du bjork...
> mais apres c'est deep forest !!!....c'est fait avec garageband? simple ou avec le jampack que j'ai pas..????



garage band simple, les voix ont été triturées avec amadeus. ce week-end je vais me plonger dans l'aide de garage band, histoire d'apprendre tous ces termes techniques (gain par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Philito (4 Mars 2004)

Salut Alfred !!!! Hola desde Chile !

Je viens d'écouter cela avec plaisir au casque (on doit changer les chansons d'un site que je suis en train de faire www.antoniorios.com le johnny halliday local et mon boss est en train de découper les chansons)....

J'aime beaucoup...... j'ai pas les connaissances adéquates pour te faire des critiques plus approfondies... maiss c'est déjà gardé dans itunes !!!!! 

Je vais repasser par ici un peu plus souvent moi !!!

Phil


----------



## Philito (4 Mars 2004)

Tiens Marc, comme tu dis un lien vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras !!!!

http://128.148.175.86/archives/2003/11/07/367_128.mp3

ce sont des mixes libres de droit provenant d'une radio BSR, et c'est un mix d'artistes du label warp, cela devrait te plaire et à d'autres.....

la playlist:

luke vibert - liptones
plaid - euca spring
boards of canada - 1969
boards of canada - basefree
anti-pop consortium - ping pong
luke vibert - freaktimebaby
beans - sickle cell hysteria
anti-pop consortium - ghostlawns(mike ladd mix)
broadcast - minus two
brothomstates - kivesq

Sinon les liens proviennent de www.livesets.com faut s'inscrire pour accéder au forum, mais plein de bons mixes libres de droit (et ils insistent bien sur le fait de ne rien poster qui soit du piratage) ça fait du bien !!!!

Désolé de disgresser un peu du thème de ce thread avec cette petite parenthèse.... voili !!!!


----------



## alfred (4 Mars 2004)

et bien, ça fait plaisir de te lire. je passe parfois au bar, mais sans trouver traces de ton passage. je commencais à être inquiet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. tu as une ligne internet fixe maintenant, une adresse mail? J'ai acheté un album de boards of canada sur la boutique online de warp. un vrai plaisir. je vais poster d'autres photos bientôt. 

j'espère que tout ce passe bien pour toi chilito. 
tu as déjà essayé garage band?

ah oui, le meilleur pour la fin: me suis offert un g5 2/1,8ghz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . ça aide pour garageband. et toi, bien équipé dans ta boîte?


----------



## Philito (4 Mars 2004)

Disgression 2 et demandes d'excuses préalables..... et tout le toutim.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non toujours vivant ici dans Santiago !!!! fin de la semaine prochaine on bouge pour aller vivre à l'océan !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon ici au boulot en adsl sur mon nibook G4 et toujours un Ti sans écran à la maison, mais je dois me prendre l'adsl super urgemment pour pouvoir faire du télétravail face à la mer... mais sinon pour le bar j'y passe mais sans participer.... c'est avec plaisir que je lis plus le forum développement web, celui-ci des portfolios (surtout les photos) et les FORUMS TECHNIQUES !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon garageband, jamais vu, mais à entendre certains des morceaux que vous faites, cela me dirait bien, mais vraiment pas le temps..... sinon pour boards of canada...? si tu as toujours mon disque dur, il y avait un chouette live d'eux dedans.... mais je sais plus où je l'ai chopé celui-là !!!! 

Reexcuses à tous pour la disgression....


----------



## alfred (6 Mars 2004)

bon fat boss slim, tu veux bien m'expliquer ce que signifie "en mineur" stp.
je connais le mot, symphonie machinschtroumpf en fa majeur, mais j'ai aucune idée de ce que ça peut bien vouloir dire (inculte, oui, je sais).

en attendant, voici mon nouveau hit planétaire:  i see dead people.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai piqué des bouts d'un morceau de thick dick pour me fabriquer un loop.


----------



## jfr (7 Mars 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> ... tu veux bien m'expliquer ce que signifie "en mineur" stp.



C'est difficile à expliquer.   si tu n'as aucune notion de solfège ...
C'est en gros une question de demi-tons qui ne se situent pas au même endroit dans une gamme majeure et une gamme mineure.
Mais juste à l'oreille, tu peux les différencier au "feeling". Une musique triste, ou dramatique ou inquiétante, utilise en général une gamme mineure, et une musique joyeuse, positive, sera plutôt écrite sur une gamme majeure.
J'ai pas d'exemple sous la main, mais c'est le principe (qui souffre bien sûr des exceptions...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Globalement, je te dirais que dans ton premier morceau (strange voices), ta structure orchestrale est en mineur alors que la voix est en majeur. C'est ce qui provoque des dissonnances.
Je pense que c'est ce que remarque Fat Boss Slim quand il signale que "les baleines chantent faux"


----------



## alfred (7 Mars 2004)

merci, jfr.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



très bien le site. 

pfuuu, c'est compliqué. c'est vraiment comme apprendre une nouvelle langue.


----------



## KoMoDoo (19 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Voilà donc un gros extrait



Dis-moi jaipatoukompri ? comme je débarque, tu pouvais pas dire que tu étais un pro de chez pro ?

En revanche je capte pas, j'ai cherché partout et j'ai pas vu de tête de gondole à la Fnac avec des bacs remplis de  l'album   jaipatoukompri  

Si je dois prendre ma carte de producteur à la SACEM, je te reverse 12% sur les ventes. Marché conclu ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Mars 2004)

KoMoDoo a dit:
			
		

> Si je dois prendre ma carte de producteur à la SACEM, je te reverse 12% sur les ventes. Marché conclu ?



12 % ? Moi je prends !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas ça que donne la Sacem à moi


----------



## marcomarco (2 Avril 2004)

coucou , j'en profite pour vous dire qu'il y a 20 boucles exclusives dans le cd de MACWORLD de mars 2004  pour GarageBand... voilà...


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2004)

KoMoDoo a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi jaipatoukompri ? comme je débarque, tu pouvais pas dire que tu étais un pro de chez pro ?
> 
> En revanche je capte pas, j'ai cherché partout et j'ai pas vu de tête de gondole à la Fnac avec des bacs remplis de  l'album   jaipatoukompri
> 
> Si je dois prendre ma carte de producteur à la SACEM, je te reverse 12% sur les ventes. Marché conclu ?



Ok ça me va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon le titre Garbonzia n'est pas de moi, j'ai participé seulement.


----------



## jfr (4 Avril 2004)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> coucou , j'en profite pour vous dire qu'il y a 20 boucles exclusives dans le cd de MACWORLD de mars 2004  pour GarageBand... voilà...



Macworld? tu es sûr? Je croyais qu'il n'était pas sorti en mars!...


----------



## marcomarco (4 Avril 2004)

oui oui !! et c'est la dernière fois qu'il sort sous ce nom car apres ce sera Univers Mac ...  





  ( N° 148 Avril)


----------



## jfr (11 Avril 2004)

Bon! Comme je vois que ça bouge plus trop du côté de la composition, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça ne vous amuse déjà plus, GarageBand?) je me risque à poster le résultat de mes débuts.
Ça n'arrive pas à la cheville de ce qui a déjà été mis en ligne, mais bon...
C'est que des boucles, seule la piste de guitare a été faite à la main (au crayon plutôt!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*C'est là*


----------



## anntraxh (11 Mai 2004)

Juste pour le plaisir d'intégrer des  sons en provenance de Jupiter, une  composition sans prétention ... pour les amateurs de SETI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(loops pour le synthé et les drums, "bruit de pas" et "vent" réalisés dans  iPiano )


----------



## alfred (23 Mai 2004)

plutôt calme ce thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à propos de calme, un nouvel essai, très très calme (chiant?). a écouter avant de faire dodo.  ginger


----------



## jfr (23 Mai 2004)

J'adore, Alfred !


----------



## alfred (23 Mai 2004)

merci jfr.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, vu l'activité sur ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, , on dirait que le soufflé garageband est déjà retombé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jfr, une autre, une autre.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> plutôt calme ce thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plutôt pas mal, moi ça me plaît, je trouve ça subtile et pas chiant du tout


----------



## alfred (26 Mai 2004)

merci jptk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça m'encourage, je vais en faire d'autres. attention les oreilles.


----------



## jfr (31 Mai 2004)

Allez!
Juste pour entretenir un peu ce fil...
Butterfly's dance 
C'est rien que des boucles un peu bidouillées, pas le temps de m'occuper du matériel nécessaire pour relier mon clavinova à mon mac...


----------



## kruty (1 Juin 2004)

tu nous l'a deja mise ta butterfly dace, cher JR   

héhhééé!  tu va nous la refiller combienn de fois?


----------



## alfred (4 Juin 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Allez!
> Juste pour entretenir un peu ce fil...
> Butterfly's dance
> C'est rien que des boucles un peu bidouillées, pas le temps de m'occuper du matériel nécessaire pour relier mon clavinova à mon mac...



j'aime bien.   

tu pourrais développer, non? la fin est un peu abrupt.


----------



## jfr (5 Juin 2004)

kruty a dit:
			
		

> tu nous l'a deja mise ta butterfly dace, cher JR
> 
> héhhééé!  tu va nous la refiller combienn de fois?


  euh... désolé... je m'y perds un peu... je vais en chercher une autre...


 - edit: mais d'ailleurs, je ne vois où je l'ai déjà mise, cette musique?... je n'en ai posté que 2 pour l'instant dans ce fil!


----------



## jfr (5 Juin 2004)

Allez, une autre!
  Juste un petit thème joyeux, genre on the road again.
Allez zou!

 (j'vous l'ai pas déjà mise, celle-là?)


----------



## jfr (6 Juin 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> mais d'ailleurs, je ne vois où je l'ai déjà mise, cette musique?...



Oui, ça y est j'ai compris... c'"était l'ancienne version de "Flash" que j'avais modifiée depuis... mais pas remise en ligne!
désolé :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

Je me suis un peu amusé avec GarageBand. Voici le résultat.  Il s'agit en fait de ma première création sur ce logiciel que je n'ai jamais trituré jusqu'à présent.


----------



## jfr (12 Juin 2004)

Pas mal comme gingle...


----------



## jfr (29 Août 2004)

Allez, histoire de relancer un peu ce thread un tantinet moribond, une 'tiote ballade réalisée cet été dans mon Garage. Pas de boucles, mais pas de vrais instruments non plus, tout écrit au crayon.
*The Girl who came along*


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Août 2004)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Allez, histoire de relancer un peu ce thread un tantinet moribond, une 'tiote ballade réalisée cet été dans mon Garage. Pas de boucles, mais pas de vrais instruments non plus, tout écrit au crayon.
> *The Girl who came along*



Joli boulot !  

'+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2004)

Remarquable, c'est vrai que l'absence d'instument réel fait un peu bontempi, mais l'idée est là. Je ne pourrais pas en faire autant. En refusant le système des boucles tu as sans doutes trouvé une liberté nouvelle, ça se voit. Comme quoi, les limites de ce programme n'en sont pas pour les vrais créatifs !


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2004)

Alors voilà. Les grattes sont de moi, le reste, c'est GarageBand



P'tit Blues  3,3 Mo


----------



## netgui (13 Septembre 2004)

Existe t'il l'équivalent de iComposition.com pour la France (en francais donc et par des artistes francais?)


----------



## jfr (19 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà. Les grattes sont de moi, le reste, c'est GarageBand
> 
> 
> 
> P'tit Blues  3,3 Mo



C'est vachement bien, krystof, chapeau!  

Si je voulais pinailler, je dirais que l'harmonica aurait gagné à être mixé un peu plus fort, mais bon, c'est juste un avis...
Non, c'est bien foutu, bien emballé, nickel!

Juste pour le fun, quelques mesures d'un tube planétaire de Santana... (Eh ouais, j'ai peur de rien, hein?  )
Tout a été fait depuis un clavier Yamaha cette fois, connecté au Powerbook grâce à l'interface MidiMan. C'est plus vivant que l'écriture directe dans les pistes, mais plus imparfait aussi...
*Allez zou, c'est ici*


----------



## Yip (1 Octobre 2004)

Bravo à krystof et jfr, j'ose plus rien poster moi  :rose: 

Je vais essayer de m'y remettre...


----------



## dfromparis (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous!

A mon tour de vous faire profiter des mes créations sur GarageBand... J'adore et je m'éclate! Si quelqu'un veut me produire, il peut me contacter je suis disponible!!  

A vot' bon coeur M'sieurs dames.... *C'est par ici*


----------



## ZePoupi (27 Octobre 2004)

dfromparis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> A mon tour de vous faire profiter des mes créations sur GarageBand... J'adore et je m'éclate! Si quelqu'un veut me produire, il peut me contacter je suis disponible!!
> 
> A vot' bon coeur M'sieurs dames.... *C'est par ici*



Hé! Il est excellent le lecteur online que tu as pour tes musiques!   Et les musiques, bien cool je trouve!    :love:


----------



## dfromparis (27 Octobre 2004)

Ah ben merciiii, c'est gentil  Le player? C'est un pote qui me l'a fait via Flash... et le bonhomme c'est moi en action!!


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2004)

Ah ouais ça claque bien comme morceaux  moi je viens de commander mon pack iLife 04 et je trépigne d'impatience !! Je vous ferai peut etre partager mes créations ( plus rock je pense ) en temps voulu  
Encore une fois bravo !


----------



## clampin (6 Novembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Existe t'il l'équivalent de iComposition.com pour la France (en francais donc et par des artistes francais?)



va voir ici, c'est belge... mais on accepte bien sur les français...


----------



## clampin (6 Novembre 2004)

J'en profite pour vous faire part de mes premiers essai avec GarageBand....

Beat1 (première version) 
beat4 (3ème révision, les autres étant trop proches de la premières)


----------



## dfromparis (30 Décembre 2004)

J'ai rajouté des chansons sur le player ici... à bon entendeur....


----------



## Pierrou (30 Décembre 2004)

Euh, comment on fait pour mettre un document en piece jointe?


----------



## dfromparis (30 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Euh, comment on fait pour mettre un document en piece jointe?


 J'ai peur de ne pas saisir ta question... si tu veux mettre en ligne tes créations, il te faut les déposer sur un serveur FTP et indiquer l'url pour pouvoir y accéder...


----------



## Pierrou (30 Décembre 2004)

Euh, okay, et on fait comment pour les mettre sur un seveut FTP???


----------



## dfromparis (30 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Euh, okay, et on fait comment pour les mettre sur un seveut FTP???


 Il faut te renseigner auprès de ton fournisseur d'accès, normalement il te donne un espace gratuit d'hebergement pour des pages perso ou autres. En fonction du fournisseur, l'espace disque et les modalité varient. Ca parait un peu compliqué au début mais c'est tres simple en fait. Bon courage.


----------



## JPTK (9 Avril 2005)

Tiens ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas joué avec GARAGEBAND, les boucles sont quand même vraiment terrible, trop facile de faire un ptit morceau qui tient la route, bon ok rien de transcendant, j'ai fais ça en 1 heure mais c'est sympa :

http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/pantoufle.mp3


----------



## kernel (11 Avril 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai fait un petit truc il y a longtemps   

tutulululutututululululu.mp3


----------



## ThiGre (11 Avril 2005)

Ne laisser pas vos créations dormir dans des placards... je vous rappelle le concours organisé par 
Pomme-Grenette jusqu'au 31 Mai...


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Avril 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas joué avec GARAGEBAND, les boucles sont quand même vraiment terrible, trop facile de faire un ptit morceau qui tient la route, bon ok rien de transcendant, j'ai fais ça en 1 heure mais c'est sympa :
> 
> http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/pantoufle.mp3


 
Ah oui très sympa en effet.  Tu n'as utilisé que les boucles d'origine?

'+


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui très sympa en effet.  Tu n'as utilisé que les boucles d'origine?
> 
> '+



Marci !  Les boucles sont issus des package gratos mis à disposition sur le web je crois 

Dès que je peux, je l'arrange un peu et le propose pour le concours ! :rose:


----------



## count azazel (8 Mai 2005)

hello a tous,

voici un 1er jet, une petite demie heure et hop la 
 :love:


----------



## lalou (29 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde,

C'est clair que GarageBand, c'est absolument génial... Malgré la petite config de mon iMac (-> count azazel: je n'ai pas pu lire ton fichier, il me manquait plein de modules    )

En ce qui me concerne, je limite au max les instruments virtuels... Pour la musique que je fais, ça va très bien... Allez un petit Dylan pour l'apéro (enregistré juste avec le micro interne de l'iMac   )

All along the watchtower - Dylan style... 

On the road again


----------



## daagois (6 Juin 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/daagmachine 
c'est Ambiant, c'est frais


----------



## Selthis (10 Juin 2009)

Moi je commence à m'y mettre sérieusement avec les vacances 
J'en ai fais une, elle se trouve sur mon portfolio, mais je n'ai utilisé uniquement que les pistes déjà présente sur Garage Band, prochaine étape, la création + Synthé (d'ailleurs j'aimerais que garage band enregistre les pistes de mon synthé, sans les transformer par les pistes du logiciel), je chercherai dans les aides du forum 

http://www.joffreyd.com > section Musique (Il y'en a deux en fait)

Daagois > J'aime bien Kontiki, c'est apaisant  (on dirait des OST de Final Fantasy, c'est joli)


----------



## mikatiger (1 Juillet 2009)

J'ai fait un truc y'a un moment avec les pistes de base:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eLGXlOqqL4

Bien? Pas bien?


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juillet 2009)

un p'tit côté TSF Jazz !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2009)

J'ai ajouté 4 morceaux (les 4 derniers) à la liste de mes créations faites avec Magic GarageBand.


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (26 Août 2009)

J'ai fait ca y a un moment maintenant... mais bon. juste pour savoir ce que vous en pensez.
Si jamais j'en ai encore d'autres


----------

